# Small gamer rig



## ArabTanksta (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi, I'm selling a small gaming rig to a friend for £350.. This is what i'm buying.. Post what you think .

MotherBoard: Gigabyte motherboard GA-945GM
RAM: ValueRam DDR-667
CPU: Intel E2160
Hard drive: 120GB Seagate Barracuda® 8MB Hard Disk Drive ATA-100
Graphics card: ATi Radeon X1950 PRO 512MB
Optical drive/s: Asus 18x DVD-RW
Case: Colors IT Black Midi case

I don't know what kind of cooling to get yet, If someone could help me out i'd appreciate it alot


----------



## 3991vhtes (Aug 24, 2007)

you could get cooler master. they're one of the best


----------



## Darknova (Aug 24, 2007)

Get an Arctic Freezer Pro 7, for cheap cooling u can't beat em


----------



## cdawall (Aug 24, 2007)

get a diff mobo and a freezer pro as darknova said and i think your good


these are relly good boards they oc well and are very stable
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188017


----------



## PuMA (Sep 12, 2007)

noctua NF-u9F best cooler out there


----------



## HookeyStreet (Sep 12, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Get an Arctic Freezer Pro 7, for cheap cooling u can't beat em



Agreed


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 13, 2007)

Darknova said:


> Get an Arctic Freezer Pro 7, for cheap cooling u can't beat em



Just out of interest, what is wrong with the stock cooler? I am running an E2160 @ 2.4Ghz on stock cooling, see below:


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Sep 13, 2007)

ArabTanksta said:


> Hi, I'm selling a small gaming rig to a friend for £350.. This is what i'm buying.. Post what you think .
> 
> MotherBoard: Gigabyte motherboard GA-945GM
> RAM: ValueRam DDR-667
> ...




Hi mate.  If you are buying an x1950pro then I would suggest another mb as that one has on board video which you don't want...  Where are you buying from??  if you post a link we might be able to help you out.  
Another thing, what size is your monitor going to be, if its below 20in then I don't think you will need the 512mb version of that card, the 256mb will suffice.  

If it is only going to be for light gaming, you may be able to ditch the x1950pro and get a better mb with DDR800 and better ram and just grab a 8600gt/2600xt....  they are a little cheaper and will be fine for light gaming...


----------



## Darknova (Sep 13, 2007)

alexp999 said:


> Just out of interest, what is wrong with the stock cooler? I am running an E2160 @ 2.4Ghz on stock cooling, see below:



It's a stock fan 

I'm the type of person who replaces stock cooling almost immediately regardless of how good it is.

The Freezer Pro 7 is very good for the price, and if he upgrades to a hotter running chip later on he won't have to change cooler.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 13, 2007)

@ alexp999,   thats a mighty fine 12V+ rail you got youself!!!!!! 11.4 WOW I hope it was at least under the heaviest load you could apply to it, like possibly an elephant.

@ OP(arab) Agreed with the AC cooler, bought a Zalman 9500 for myself and wasn't really impressed for the cost (was pretty tho)


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 13, 2007)

cdawall said:


> get a diff mobo and a freezer pro as darknova said and i think your good
> 
> 
> these are relly good boards they oc well and are very stable
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813188017




endorsed ...


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 13, 2007)

Fair enough bout getting the cooler if fututre upgrade down the line, and FYI, speedfan incorrectly measures the 12v rail on my PC, BIOS reports it as fine, and even under heavy load, i.e 3dmark06, Vista test, TAT, anything, the voltage never budges, I posted before about this thinking I had a problem and it was mentioned then, that software detection is never 100% accurate for all sensors. Anyway, before I had the PSU I have now, I had a cheap 400w single rail psu rated at something like 12A, and speedfan read 11.4v then, so i just ignore that value. Just posted a screenie to show the temps with the OC I had on stock cooling thats all.


----------

